# DAO's + Hibernate Theorie



## maggolo (8. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

ich mache im Rahmen meines Studiums ein Softwaretechnik-Projekt.

Wir sind aktuell soweit, dass wir mit Vaadin unsere GUIs gestalten und mit Hibernate den Datenbankzugriff.

Zur Theorie habe ich allerdings Fragen:

Wenn wir DAO's benutzen in Verbindung mit Hibernate, ist es dann so, dass man einfach eine andere Datenbank anschliessen kann und nur die Hibernate.cfg ändern muss?

Was genau machen Data-Transfer-Objects?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Bqg_stylo (9. Okt 2013)

Hi,
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die DTO's einfach nur als Zwischenspeicher gedacht. Das heißt so eine Klasse enthält alle Attribute die temporär zum arbeiten benötigst. Ich würde es als "Wildwuchs" bezeichnen da im Gegensatz zu den DAO's keine Entität repräsentiert wird.


----------



## Phash (9. Okt 2013)

eine DAO ist auch keine Entität... eine DAO ist eher so eine Art DatenZugriffsController...
In der DAO werden die Zugriffe auf die Datenbank geregelt. Normalerweise hat man dann für jede Entität eine DAO

Du kannst verschiedene Datenbanken über die DAOs ansprechen, das geht


----------



## maggolo (9. Okt 2013)

:applaus:
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Werde das demnächst mal praktisch Umsetzen.


----------



## Bqg_stylo (10. Okt 2013)

Phash hat gesagt.:


> eine DAO ist auch keine Entität... eine DAO ist eher so eine Art DatenZugriffsController...


Und diese Datenbankzugriffscontroller liefern und speichern Objekte zurück die jeweils eine Entität repräsentieren. 

Aber gut das du es nochmal besser formuliert hast 

Grüße


----------

